# Bergbau 250+



## Anikin (11. September 2007)

Hallo leutz,

ich weiß in moment nicht so richtig was ich farmen soll zwar weiß ich mit thorium aber hab damit nicht soviel glück hocke seit 1 tag in der brennde steppe rum bin in moment lv.56 lässt sich auch gut noch in questgebieten skillen?also gebiete lv.55 aufwärts.Hoffe auf antworten.

Mit freundlichen Gruß Anikin


----------



## Gnar'kol (12. September 2007)

Für Thorium lohnt sich der Ungoro Krater imho. Da habe ich immer gut Thorium bekommen.


----------



## darkfairie (13. September 2007)

stimmt... ein bißchen gibt es auch in winterquell + brennende Steppe


----------



## bogus666 (13. September 2007)

darkfairie schrieb:


> stimmt... ein bißchen gibt es auch in winterquell + brennende Steppe



Eastern Plaguelands sind auch gut fuer Thorium.


----------

